# How To Set Up Obstacle Course



## rcfarm (Aug 7, 2010)

Trying to find some web sites,no luck. I want to set up a home obstacle course. I have never done the obstacles, so have no idea how. Can you use trees, barrels?????????

Wanting just a smal scale so we can practice.

Does any one have pictures or know of any web sites that has visual display? LOL I need visuals






Thanks


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 7, 2010)

I guess it would depend on what "type" of obstacles you are referring to. Since my experience is primarily in ADS shows, yes, you can pretty much use whatever you want for an obstacle, less live animals (no chickens in cages or goats on a rope to drive past). However, that depends on the "class". Cones courses obviously use, well...cones. Town & Country courses are required by the definition of the class to use at least 30% of objects that you might find on a country drive, i.e. mailboxes, fences, trees, last year one show had a chair with an umbrella, etc. Gambler's Choice courses are set up more like breed show obstacle courses, where there is actual "stuff" to drive around, under, and through. It might include fences, flags, water, etc. Here is a site that has photos of a number of different styles of obstacles: http://www.carriageclassic.com/classes.htm

Here is another one at a local open show: http://picasaweb.google.com/janelicht/3Gaits4thOfJulyShow?authkey=Gv1sRgCLPskarV9aOZqwE&feat=directlink#

Here are obstacles and cones at a CDE: http://picasaweb.google.com/janelicht/HickoryKnollCDE2008?feat=directlink#

At home, we use PVC pipes on the ground, cones, trees, bushes, old rugs, large old pieces of plywood (not peeling, but not good enough to build anything with), old 2x4s, old garden hose in various shapes (circle, spiral, etc.), plastic tarps, bubble wrap, pipe insulation, water puddles, dinner bell on the fence to ring, concrete forming tubes stood upright, fabric strips hanging from the frame of the barn door, anything that is safe. (When our son was little, I used to have him drive is little ride-on John Deere Gator around my horse. The horses were far enough along in training to be ready for it. Now he rides his bike around them.)

We vary our driving practice from rail work to obstacle work. Once the horse goes well round and round (rail work), then we introduce more complicated obstacles. It really keeps their mind fresh and they seem to enjoy their work more. We introduce slowly and let the horse pick their way around the obstacles, and ask for speed after they have "gotten" it. (We use cones right away with line driving.) The idea is that you find stuff that the horse might "question" and expose them to it until they quit questioning you anymore and just trust you. That being said, you have to make sure that whatever obstacles you choose, the horse can't get hurt by them or you will have messed up that trust.

Myrna


----------



## cathyjo76 (Aug 8, 2010)

Myrna, you are a wealth of information! Wish you lived closer!

I am also using "natural" hazards. I have a field in front of my house that is hard to keep mowed. So I borrowed an idea from my friend and mowed loopy paths through it that criscross each other. As I am bending through the curves and turns, it gives the horse an idea of where we are heading. It is helping my one mini who is not too excited about obstacles and cones.


----------



## rcfarm (Aug 8, 2010)

Thanks Rhinestone

I have the cones set up, but needed ideas on obstacles. Thanks for all your info. Very helpful.


----------



## RhineStone (Aug 8, 2010)

cathyjo76 said:


> Myrna, you are a wealth of information! Wish you lived closer!
> 
> Thanks, it's just time and experience. I'm glad I can share!
> 
> ...


----------



## LazyRanch (Sep 28, 2010)

I went to websites of places where ADTs and CDEs are held. Most of them have photos of their obstacle courses. I use them for examples and inspiration. We are also very fortunate to have several places in our area that hold ADTs and CDEs.

I walk the courses with the owners and get them to tell me the logic of the obstacle. I find knowing the logic behind them helps me make new ones.

I have several pallet hazards, big 55 gallon drums - but plastic - some blocks used for jumps, trees (had to cut some lower branches), straw bales, and I collect plastic coffee cans. Those I fill with sand and stick flowers, pinwheels and other creepy things in them. These are great because they have hand holds, are light and easy to move around and can be used to focus a horse on a problem area. I put pallets together with bungie cords so I can move them around - 1 is easy, 3 or 4 or 5 connected needs a mule.

My biggest resources are highway projects that have been completed - silly men leaving cones lying about - and the dollar store. For awhile I would take a $10.00 bill there (as a limit, mind you) and pick up bunting, flags, flowers, pinwheels, even windchimes! Now, when I put things out in the obstacle yard, it almost looks like a real event! I can pretty safely pop into Dollar Store and pick up little things without worrying about going crazy. I saw a photo of one hazards course in France with an obstacle that had a bridge with flowers along the rail and a sign over the top that blew in the breeze. I had the flowers, so went back to Dollar and picked up one of those letter signs for birthdays or? where the letters are connected by brads, only mine says "Happy Saint Patrick's Day" - it's bigger and has green sparkles. I can guarantee my horse isn't going to spook when we get to France.

Actually, biggest resource is imagination!


----------



## toadhillminis (Nov 3, 2010)

rcfarm said:


> Trying to find some web sites,no luck. I want to set up a home obstacle course. I have never done the obstacles, so have no idea how. Can you use trees, barrels?????????
> 
> Wanting just a smal scale so we can practice.
> 
> ...



I admit I have not done obstacle, but if you go to: http://toadhillminis.blogspot.com/search/label/Obstacle.

There are two videos, one showing an Obstacle driving class at Nationals, and one of obstacle halter. That may give you some idea how to set up a home obstacle course.


----------



## Sandee (Nov 4, 2010)

The most useful things to "buy" would be cones (try the dollar stores - but they will probably be very small). Next use leftover lumber (or if it's in the budget PVC pipe ..I use 2"). Use the above items to drive around (as in a circle);drive serpentine (set them in a line and weave back and forth between); drive one wheel between two "pipes". All of these should be practiced at the walk and then graduate to a trot. I've even used small trees in my pasture and drive a cloverleaf pattern between them.

Back into a three sided "box" made from the cones or pipes; lay the pipes out in a doubled "L" and drive between them or put them close together and drive with one wheel between them (you'll have to pivot the cart at the corner).

Another thing is getting them to drive over different colors and objects. This is best learned (or I should say easiest taught) in hand rather than the cart. Get them to walk over a piece of cardboard, different colored tarps, wood for a bridge (cheapest is to put several 1"x 4s or 6s together ...it's the feel and sound that they need to get use to). I can't drive over it but I use a homemade pallet to teach this. Walking over things is a "trust" issue and once they trust that you'll never let them get hurt, they'll pretty much go anywhere in hand or cart.

An old garden hose or a cheap hoola hoop can be used to create a circle. You put one wheel in the circle and then pivot to the right or left.

The thing you don't want to do is get in a rut. Keep changing the patterns and using different things so you and the horse doesn't get bored. Obstacle is really fun!!


----------



## RhineStone (Nov 4, 2010)

Sandee, you should come to the Three Gaits show in Stoughton on the 4th of July (or thereabouts)! They have 5 different driving obstacle classes plus pleasure and reinsmanship! http://www.3gaits.org/julyshow.htm And the best thing is it is laid back and not overly expensive, but the competition is good. It's like one big play day!

Myrna


----------



## Sandee (Nov 4, 2010)

RhineStone said:


> Sandee, you should come to the Three Gaits show in Stoughton on the 4th of July (or thereabouts)! They have 5 different driving obstacle classes plus pleasure and reinsmanship! http://www.3gaits.org/julyshow.htm And the best thing is it is laid back and not overly expensive, but the competition is good. It's like one big play day!
> 
> Myrna


That sounds interesting but there is usually a big show in Minnesota on the July 4th weekend. There I can show obstacle halter & driving, jumping and pleasure driving. Not all of my horses are GOOD at obst. driving, in fact, my best one will hopefully be PG next season and out of competition.


----------



## susanne (Nov 5, 2010)

They may be gone now that summer is over, but our Dollar Store had plastic cones intended as pool toys. They are very rugged (I've driven over them numerous times without breaking or cracking a single one) and very well balanced. They are over 12 inches tall and easily hold a tennis ball. I just wish I had purchased more at $1 apiece...since they work so well, they will probably never have them again.

When I looked for them online, I found many toy traffic cones in all sizes and colors, so check Google.

For 55 gallon drums, check organic food and soil amendment companies -- these are popular for turning into rain barrels at Concentrates in Portland they sell for about $5. (They also make fantastic feed safes -- I have a food grade barrel with an airtight screw-on lid and gasket.)

Look to printers and newspaper publishers for pallets. They often have them for free.

Does your municipality have a recycling program that provides plastic tubs? Ours are bright yellow and make great obstacles, preferably not filled with your recycling!


----------

